# Goliath Footwear, Heckmondwike, West Yorkshire



## JIM123 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, newbee's first post so be kind. This was my first exploration from Sunday. Let me know what you think.

Goliath Footwear was founded in 1880 by the Co-operative Wholesale Society (CWS) under the name of the Heckmondwike Boot and Shoe Works. The factory was based in Heckmondwike in West Yorkshire and was the second Co-operative Wholesale Society shoe factory to be founded, after the Leicester factory on Duns Lane. The Heckmondwike Boot and Shoe Works was designed to manufacture hard wearing work boots. Initially, premises were rented on Beck Lane, but in 1884 Brunswick Mill was purchased and the factory moved. The works usually employed between 300 and 400 people and on average produced between 6,000 and 8,000 pairs of boots per week.

Goliath famously made lightweight football boots for Sir Stanley Matthews.

In 2003 the Co-operative Wholesale Society sold Goliath Footwear. However, the company still continues to operate as one of the United Kingdom’s leading suppliers of safety and occupational footwear. I guess this is about when they moved out of the mill to modern premises.




XGOL13 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




XGOL05 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




XGOL29 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




XGOL34 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




XGOL32 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




XGOL44 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice pics Jim. Got any more?


----------



## nelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice photos, The first one is ace. Well done


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting looking site and some lovely pics. Echo Nelly about the first one and really liking the sepia pic too.
Cheers.


----------



## JIM123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Some more pics as requested . . . 




GOL18 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr





GOL51 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr





GOL02 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr





GOL43 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr





GOL30 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




GOL22 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr




GOL17 by JIM123FLICKR, on Flickr

Hope you enjoy them!


----------

